# Shad die off...



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Today was out at Lake Logan and probably picked up 15lbs of nice shad. There was some pretty rotten ones out there but got quite a bit of it. Anyone ever routinly go around and get their bait this way? I definitely got some weird looks when I brought it back to the dorm in 6, 1 gallon size plastic bags lol.

I would try and catch em with a cast net somewhere but I would really assume you would have to have a boat and know where to find them for the most part. This way saved quite a bit of cash for the summer instead of buying bags of shad at some bait stores.

And I dont know if i should feel weird about picking up dead fish right next to the bank or not... they werent decomposed or anything like that but what do you guys think?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I collect winterkill shad if I am going to use them soon. I just cast net shad from the shore all the time. Rivers are really good for this, I got about 40 really nice sized ones from the Ohio back in January by a hot water dishcharge only tooke me about 20 minutes to get them. There are a few lakes around me here too that are just packed full of them that I can cast net.

Shad are shad though and as long as you are catching fish I dont think it matters how you get them...haha Plus your right it will save you some money if you are used to buying them.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

The one thing that is bad is that if you are picking up dead shad off the bank the shad has already started to decompose inside that is why they float to the top. For this reason I will use them that day but I prefer to get fresh.

Larry


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Larry, 

have you or your dad been out to CJ yet to get any fresh shad yet? A guy stopped in the baitshop on sunday and said he netted 6 but that was it.... just didnt know if it was worth getting the net out yet for...

thanks,
Jeremiah


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeremiah
Yeah I was out in the wind on Saturday. Once I found the shad it only took one throw. I caught 8-9dozen in one throw. They were out in the middle of the north end in about 4-5ft of water.

Larry


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i was looking to throw a cast net from the 422 causeway,(being cautious and mindful not to interfere with traffic) @ ladue...or from the rock springs bridge. in anyone's opinion...which area would likely be my best bet to score some shad?...i'm interested in doing some catfishing in the near future and am shore bound.


----------

